# American Frog Day 2013- NYC



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

American Frog Day is back in New York City for 2013 and will be on Saturday September 14

Our goal is to have an even better show and sale than in 2011. Thanks to everyone who attended and contributed to making Frog Day 2007 & 2011 in NYC such a big success

This year we have an exciting new venue, the Staten Island Zoo, that will help bring the private and public sectors of amphibian conservartion closer together.

Staten Island Zoo

Please bookmark Home | Frog Day 2013 | Staten Island - NYC and check frequently for updates.

Facebook users can find Frog day here: 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/American-Frog-Day/242401256955?fref=ts

The hotel information will be announced in the coming weeks.

This is going to be more than a one day event. The friday before will include field trips to New York area museums, Zoos, gardens and parks, followed by a mixer and keynote speaker.

A seminar series, dinner, and benefit Auction is being planned for Saturday night after the show and sale.

I wanted to personally invite you to vend at Frog Day 2013. Please go here to fill out the vendor application:
http://bit.ly/XVTIB7

If you are interested in vending please go to http://bit.ly/XVTIB7 and fill out a vendor application

Thanks, hope to see you there!

Matthew Mirabello and the Frog Day 2013 committee


----------

